# The "Ah, What The Heck" of Hunterdon - RBR Group Ride - 3/17



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

For anyone like me who can't make the "Hell of Hunterdon" on March 31st - or are not interested in doing anything that long - there are some of us who are shooting to do a ride on March 17th that is a smaller version of the 77mi event.

*Date:* Sat 3/17 (3/24 alternate if weather doesn't cooperate on 17th)
*Time:* 9:30am
*Where:* D&R Canal Parking lot, Lambertville
*Distance:* 38mi
*Route:* The "Ah, What the Heck" of Hunterdon in Lambertville, NJ | MapMyFITNESS
*Format:* No drop, casual group ride. Personally, I never ride in a group so I probably do not have the requisite mindset or wherewithal to handle a high-speed paceline sort of thing. I'm picturing this as a group of us heading out together for something to do. Would like to keep the pace and the approach at a nice level for any rider who wants to join us.

In mapping out this route I've tried cover some of the unpaved sections of the first half of the HoH, and then get up into the Sourland Mountain area for some hills and a nice descent. Because the unpaved sections of the 77mi route are scattered across a wide area, I had to give up some of the more interesting sections (and tougher climbs) in order to pull together a route that is a nice mix of paved/unpaved, flat/hills, etc and still come in under 40mi. The only thing I'm not thrilled with is the need to spend a few miles on 518, which is not terrible but not ideal. The proposed route will pass one place to stop for water/coffee/food/restrooms - Peacock's Country Store - at about the 25mi mark.

Would people be OK going to 42mi or so? If so I think I can add another unpaved section, and remove some of the 518 stretch.

So - who's in?


----------



## SlipKid727 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm in.
42 miles is fine with me.
Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I'll see you on the 17th.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

What he said ^


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

42 works for me. Bring it!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think I can that day but enjoy. maybe some other time.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

So a buddy of mine from work will be joining us. He grew up in the area and has some suggested modifications to the route. Will post revised next week.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

You guys are planning to do some gravel roads in March? Hope the good weather holds out!
I ride in that area several times a year and it is a great place to ride. Instead of taking 179 down into Lambertville at the end you might nip over to Alexauken Creek Rd. when you are near Mt. Airy and take that down into Lambertville - less cars and more scenic.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jmoryl said:


> You guys are planning to do some gravel roads in March? Hope the good weather holds out!
> I ride in that area several times a year and it is a great place to ride. Instead of taking 179 down into Lambertville at the end you might nip over to Alexauken Creek Rd. when you are near Mt. Airy and take that down into Lambertville - less cars and more scenic.


That's exactly what my buddy at work suggested.

I ride the unpaved sections all year. As long as it hasn't rained within a day or two of riding they're usually fine.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> So a buddy of mine from work will be joining us. He grew up in the area and has some suggested modifications to the route. Will post revised next week.


Definitely put up a MMR or RidewithGPS mapping so we can check it out.

Looking forward to seeing some of the area around there. Looks like there will be some hills.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Definitely put up a MMR or RidewithGPS mapping so we can check it out.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of the area around there. Looks like there will be some hills.


The route in the original post is largely what we're looking at. Especially climb-wise.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> The route in the original post is largely what we're looking at. Especially climb-wise.


Sounds good. Should be great provided the weather cooperates.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I also played around with the ending (based upon what someone else said who rides a lot down here) and thought this might be another way to end it? Not sure about the quality of the trail though...it might be a bit rough (compared to rt 29?)

heck oh hunterdon plus? - Lambertville, New Jersey 08530, US


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I also played around with the ending (based upon what someone else said who rides a lot down here) and thought this might be another way to end it? Not sure about the quality of the trail though...it might be a bit rough (compared to rt 29?)
> 
> heck oh hunterdon plus? - Lambertville, New Jersey 08530, US


The Canal Trail doesn't really work for road bikes, but there are other ways to avoid 29... if you don't mind one last climb or two.

:thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> The Canal Trail doesn't really work for road bikes, but there are other ways to avoid 29... if you don't mind one last climb or two.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hey, why not....

(I was heading north because there were a couple other sections of dirt road up there as well. We've only been on a small portion of the canal train in Lambertville, so I didn't know it wasn't great outside of that.)


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about it and the actual Hell ride. I sometimes ride the Sourlands in season just because, although only really hit one hill, that super nasty one on Grandview just south of the Sourlands.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll try to get there!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

So any update on the route, RJP?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> So any update on the route, RJP?


Sorry, been nutty busy at work so have been "off the grid" lately. Will try to connect with my buddy at work today to see what he has in mind and then update and re-post route in the next day or two.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> Sorry, been nutty busy at work so have been "off the grid" lately. Will try to connect with my buddy at work today to see what he has in mind and then update and re-post route in the next day or two.


No worries. Looking forward to it (and hoping it's not wet in the days leading up to it.)


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

gpcyclist25 said:


> I'm thinking about it and the actual Hell ride. I sometimes ride the Sourlands in season just because, although only really hit one hill, that super nasty one on Grandview just south of the Sourlands.


There are other hills that are steeper/longer than Grandview. The two steepest ones are Zion and Spring Hill. HOH doesn't hit the steep hills, tending to focus on the unpaved bits.


----------



## JeffreyT (Nov 16, 2001)

I'd love to join everyone. I live in the area and ride these gravel roads all the time. Besides, the 17th is my birthday and I need a good dirt road ride to celebrate.
Jeff


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

Terex said:


> There are other hills that are steeper/longer than Grandview. The two steepest ones are Zion and Spring Hill. HOH doesn't hit the steep hills, tending to focus on the unpaved bits.


I normally go up Grandview, over Hollow (which is supposed to be longer/steeper, but I don't remember it being that), and then up and over Sourlands via Montgomery, and then back over down Lindbergh or Hopewell/Wertsville (a buddy lives on it so I can stop there) on the way back down to West Windsor, where my brother is. I don't know how that translates in overall hill profile compared to HoH, which I have registered for.

And no, I'm nowhere near in shape. I mapped out a 68 mile route from my brother's through most of the Heck routes that I may try to do so I don't get embarrassed by all the racing teams using it as a Battenkill warmup. Aah, who am I kidding? I'll get slaughtered.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

gpcyclist25 said:


> I normally go up Grandview, over Hollow (which is supposed to be longer/steeper, but I don't remember it being that), and then up and over Sourlands via Montgomery, and then back over down Lindbergh or Hopewell/Wertsville (a buddy lives on it so I can stop there) on the way back down to West Windsor, where my brother is. I don't know how that translates in overall hill profile compared to HoH, which I have registered for.
> 
> And no, I'm nowhere near in shape. I mapped out a 68 mile route from my brother's through most of the Heck routes that I may try to do so I don't get embarrassed by all the racing teams using it as a Battenkill warmup. Aah, who am I kidding? I'll get slaughtered.


HoH is hilly, but not brutally so. The steepest hill on the course is Pine Hill, which is about 200' of climbing and at least a 10% grade. If it's hills you like, check out the Fleche Buffoon ride that the HoH organizer also runs. 

Also, don't worry about being embarassed by the racing teams. If they run HoH as in the past, they send the riders off on waves, and ask those who consider themselves fast to go off in the early groups. So if the faster riders start ahead of you and the slower riders start behind you, you may never see another rider all day (at least in theory). IMO, they should do the opposite - send the slower riders out first - but I think they are concerned about groups trying to overtake one another out on the road. I would be more concerned that they run out of beer and pizza by the time you get back.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

At the rate this weather is going, it will be the Pleasant Ride of Hunterdon.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

gpcyclist25 said:


> At the rate this weather is going, it will be the Pleasant Ride of Hunterdon.


Don't get too far ahead of yourself. Last year it was 60F the weekend before HOH and 24F at 8am at the start a week later.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> Don't get too far ahead of yourself. Last year it was 60F the weekend before HOH and 24F at 8am at the start a week later.


After being out the past two days in shorts and short sleeves, if it's 28F I'm going to be rather grumpy.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

JeffreyT said:


> I'd love to join everyone. I live in the area and ride these gravel roads all the time. Besides, the 17th is my birthday and I need a good dirt road ride to celebrate.
> Jeff


Sounds like another good reason for a post-ride beer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

This looks cool as heck. AC and I might have to join y'all for this one...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Becky said:


> This looks cool as heck. AC and I might have to join y'all for this one...


Cool - see the "REVISED" version of this thread for updated route.


----------

